# NorCals Sour Diesel (aka ECSD) grow



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, here we grow again.

First off, here is a little story of how this came to be.

A good friend hooked me up some Sour Diesel cuts about 4 months ago. Bad Shape, not rooted and needing love bad.
I took them home and gave them the love they needed. I got them rooted, vegged them up under my T5, repotted them into 3 gals and vegged them longer under a 1000w MH. I ended up with 5 Healthy girls.

So, I took about 50 cuttings from the moms. I got 48 out of the 50 to blast roots. Of these, I choose 45 and started veggin' under my T5 in 4" rockwool cubes.

Meanwhile, I had 35 Mazar plants READY to flip in my Flower room.

I had to make a desicion. Do I flower out the Mazar, or scrap them and flower out the SD, which STILL needed a few weeks Veg time.

To make matters worse, I also had 9 girls I started from seed. Chem Haze Diesel from Rezdawg. They were already getting big and needed to be sexed and flipped. What to do??

So, I called my buddy who gave me the SD. I told him I had Mazar ready to flip, and he could HAVE them if he came and got them. Mind you, he Lives in Truckee, about 3 hours from me. 
He drove down here with the quickness. We loaded up his Van with 35 2-3 foot Mazar plants and off he went, back up the hill at 11 pm. Van REEKING.
Don't worry folks, he made it and the Mazar are flowering out big at thier new home.

So, back to me.

I changed the bulbs in my flower room to MH (gotta love switchable ballasts!) and started veggin the SD. I wanted to get them around 18-24" before I flipped them. 

Meanwhile, what to do with these huge ChemHazeDiesel plants. I got a bright idea. I would "manually" flip the CHD. I run my lights from 6pm to 12pm (18 hours) when I veg. So, every morning at 6 am, I got up and took the CHD into another spare room that I blacked out to get them starting to flower. After about 10 days of this, they showed sex and I tossed the males. I ended up with 4 female CHD.
I also took 4 cuts from each CHD BEFORE I flipped them, as to keep a cut from the pheno I like best of the CHD. Just an fyi.

So, for another 14 days, I continued to get up each morning and move the CHD to the dark room, to keep them on the 12/12 regimine.

At last, the SourD was at the height I wanted them. So, I finnaly flipped the flowerroom. No more getting up at 6 to move those big girls.

So that was 5 days ago. I now have my flower room at 12/12 and all is WELL!

Here are some pics I took today. Don't worry, these pics were taken while the girls were "sleeping". That is why they seem a little droopy. About an hour before the lights come on, believe me, they PERK up.

The first 3 pics are the SD. I have not went in and trimmed up the bottoms yet, or even hooked up the feed lines. I am still hand feeding 

The last 2 pics show the ChemHaze Diesel. They are budding out fat.

This is the first time I have grown either strain, but I am confident it will go well. They are both 70 day strains.

Not much to look at yet, but enjoy!!


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2008)

great job, real nice


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

dang hal,ya got a forest going there.wish i could grow that many at on time.also wish i was your neighbor,lol. great job as usual.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya Andy, I am doing a few more then usual as I have not ran this strain before. I just did a few more and flipped them a little shorter. They seem to be getting big quick, so I may dump a few in the coming days.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 31, 2008)

:holysheep: *Lookin good NorCal :aok:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2008)

that looks great NCH. i bet that was a pain moving them back, and forth, bet your glad thier all flowering now..

wish i was your neighbor too....bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

You know I'll be watching NCH.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 2, 2009)

A little update.

These girls seem to really stretch. Not really bad, as they are stayin' pretty bushy, but they are getting tall quick.
So off to HomeDepot I went and bought the makings of a trellis.

I know that once these start to flower, it is going to be hell keeping them str8, so I built a trellis to help em out. I built them a little high, but I think they are going to stretch right thru before they stop, but the height can be adjusted very easy.

So, heres a few pics after I put them up. I didn't build one for the tray with the ChemHazeDiesel, as they are too far along. The last pic is the CHD.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 10, 2009)

I took some pics of the Chem Haze Diesel last nite, so I thought I would share them. I have 4 of the CHD Females I am flowering in my SourD grow.

I will take some pics of the sourd today. They are REALLY going crazy, and I wish I had about 4 less plants per tray, and I wish I would have flipped them sooner.

But anyway, here are some cool pics of the CHD.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish I has your space


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 14, 2009)

I hear ya Umbra, I am lucky! I have a spare 10x10 room that I use. Works great.

Here is some updated pics I just took. The SourD has gotton tall QUICK!. I think it is done stretching and is starting to show bud.
When I built the tressels, I thouhgt I had them too high, boy was I wrong. This is my forst time running this strain, and I see a few things I will do different next time.
I had to peg my lights to the ceiling, but If they have really stopped stretching, I will lower them a bit.

The pic that shows the plants with more bud showing are the ChemHazeDiesel, fyi. Everything else is SD.

Don't mind the girly pics on the wall, I am a little superstitious and allways have a couple of pics of hot chicks. I have since I started growing, prob cause my Lady never goes in there! So, I have allways had one ever since. Just good Karma!

Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Man Hal, those are AWESOME!  And I don't mean the girlie pics.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Mom, they are pretty! And I mean the plants, not the girly pics!

You can also see the Sulpher Burner I have been running to prevent Powdery Mildew. I run a Sulpher burner for the first couple of weeks of flower as a preventitive.

Another thing, they look like they are wilty, but they were sleeping. These plants really droop when they are asleep. But an hour before lights come on, they stand TALL and pointed up. I will try to take a pic, it looks crazy.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 14, 2009)

*Wow, they are growing up nicely :hubba:  NCH*

*I have seen those grids that you have there before in other grows, I am guessing they are used to support the plants as they get bigger, correct?*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 14, 2009)

when all is done you should sell a couple lbs to socal shops so i can try out your sd ...and i got a question say i have a card and so do the people around me what do i have to do if they want me to grow for them at my location


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for looking!

Yumyum, you are correct, they are for plant stability when the plant gets bigger. Everything under the sscreen gets cut out for the most part, concentrating growth to the tops.

Eastla, been thinking about going down to socal to check out the scene.
There are a couple of things that you can do to be a provider for other card holders. You can have them make you thier caregiver, but the law has just currently changed and it is a little harder to establish caregiver status.

You can also start a "collective" and grow for multiple people. I haven't looked too much into that, but I will.

Your best bet is to go to Patient ID Center in LA and go talk to them. They will point you in the best direction for your area and city/county.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Yumyum, you are correct, they are for plant stability when the plant gets bigger. Everything under the sscreen gets cut out for the most part, concentrating growth to the tops.
> 
> ...


 

 I hope yours taste better then the crappy sour D there pushing out here


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 15, 2009)

the shops in my area are collectives boyleheights ela ca we got"arts district healing center" and "sotostreet collective" ...  hydromaniac all the sour d i got down here was bomb looks/taste wise just havent found one that had that punch you in the face stone


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2009)

norcal is my hero....nuff said


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

damned bro,i'm moving in next door.lol you grow the best crops i've seen


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2009)

what kind of bulbs do you use ?????


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I hope yours taste better then the crappy sour D there pushing out here


 
I hear ya Hydro.

I have been to numerous clubs,met friends of friends, all in vain while I looked for what I remember and have smoked before as SourD.
IMHO, true SourD has that "poopy blah sour" taste, kinda hard to explain.
The aftertaste is what really stands out in real SourD.
And the high is exceptional, true dank. One of the few strains I have come across that really sits me down.

But anyway, I too have seen alot of SourD that either wasn't real, or real poor cut with a slight taste of sour.
Until I went to Tahoe and met another "friend of a friend" that had the REAL. Has the herb to prove it. I actually just went up to Tahoe yesterday and got the rest of his SourD, as I have 7 more weeks to go for mine.
Real cool cat, dreads to his ***. It's such a hippie reggae scene up there, it's great.
He was gracious enough to give me 4 cuts a while back, which in turn I turned to mothers, which I then took all the cuttings you currently see growing in my room.

It's been a long process, to say the least.

But ya Hydro, I am happy, I have a GREAT cut of the real SourD. I was patient and didn't pick the first cut I seen that someone called "SourD". I waited until I found the one. Took me over a year of straight hunting.

And thanks all for the props! I'm humbled.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry Puff, I just saw your post.


I use all 1000w lights. Switchable ballasts. So I run Metal Halide during veg, then switch to HPS during flower. Hortilux brand bulb for the HPS, GE for the MH.

I do use T5's for vegging in 4" cubes until roots are shown thru the 4", then they get transplanted into pots and continue vegging under the MH until I feel they are ready to flip.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I love You!Are you married? looking to be? LOL

just kidding! maybe! 

after 25 year I guess I'll keep my guy, but I dream of a man who can grow like this!:holysheep: 


A joking aside! You are wonderful! thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

That SCROG you built looks like the one on the cover of this month's High Times.  Lookin' good as always.  Good luck.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2009)

imo its not meant 2b scrog just support. instead of stakeing & tying.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

yea good stuff norcal what are you looking for in after taste?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Ilikebigbuds! Not Married yet, she is still in traing! Or I am still in training, depends on who you ask. lol.

Doc and Enhancement, yes, I did build it for support, not true SCROG.

I'll tell ya in a bit Hydro, I am going to go burn one!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I think I love You!Are you married? looking to be? LOL


 
Back off, he's mine.  :giggle:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey there Miss MOM, your a married gal your self! I know cuz I saw the pictures!:holysheep: 

and I should tell Hal I'm sorry for being so forward, I was really high last night and I just get all weak in the knees when I see garden art like yours.

Sigh,.... such a hunky man you are!  :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies, there is plenty of Hals big buds to go around 

These plants are going crazy. To the friggin' ceiling. I think they have stopped stretching, they are really starting to throw on some bud now.

I have bent each plant multiple times. If not a complete bend, at least a little stem squeeze to slow it down a bit. Everywhere I have bent or "supercropped" the knuckle is just crazy.

Nuits...man they are sucking it up. I would have to say in the last 5 days they have drank upwards of 100 gallons. No joke.

The smell. I have grown alot of different dank, but this one stinks bad. I love it. I'm glad my carbon filter only has one click on it, this will be the second. When I make the bends, the smell is just incredible. 

Been lucky too with the temps. Been running 75 with lights on and about 68 with lights off. The plants are showing me the love right back!


I'll take some pics soon and post em up.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

My Purple Power are stretching like crazy too. What is the best method you have found to keep them from going crazy?


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 19, 2009)

Geographically speaking i guess those are WCSD. YOU THA MAN HAL!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> My Purple Power are stretching like crazy too. What is the best method you have found to keep them from going crazy?


 

I basically just pinch and bend the branches that are getting out of control. Helps a bit in keeping uniformity.

By the way Buddy, I am digging your cross. I just got some Top44 Beans myself. I am curious if it really is 6-7 weeks flower,but thats down the road.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I have just been tying them down, bending branches till they kind of break but not really. The Top44 pheno I kept was 50/50 @ 7 weeks of flower. The smoke wasn't the dankest ever but still dank. Like I have said before sometimes I like to sit and smoke a whole joint with my father-in-law. You can't do that with WW, Blueberry, or Bubblegum I grew. I have younglings and can't be too retarded when they are around. I wish I could get my hands on good clone here but you can not trust anybody's word where I live, everyone has the _same-different_ weed if you get my drift.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2009)

AHHHH.

These girls are huge. They have got crazy tall. I wish I would have flowered them @ 8-12".

With all the bending I have done, it has BARLEY kept them from hitting the ceiling. I have about 10-12" from the light to the canopy, and the lights are pegged to the ceiling. There are a few of the girls that I need to relly go in and just trim up the tops alittle, as some of them have formed that wierd shoot of growth you sometimes see when the light is a little close. 

Other then that, they are doing great. Very healthy and putting on bud big time. I can tell this is going to be a big one for sure.
I cannot describe the smell. Super stinky, I am so happy I just replaced that filter.

I went back in and trimmed up pretty much everything that was under the trellis netting. That gives me about 4' from the bulb to the top of the trellis, so everything that needs the light is getting it. And the plants are showing the love.

One thing I have noticed id that they demand a hotter juice. I run pretty much the same mix for multiple strains, but this one wants more brown(GH 3 part), something with the trace nuitriunts I suspect.

These pics are 5 weeks of 12/12. 5 more to go. The last pic is a closeup of a ChemHazeDiesel plant from Rez's gear. Crazy sticky, and it has about 3 weeks left on her.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2009)

ooops..heres the pics


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

I can tell by looking how much you love the girls and they sure love you back!  Delicious NCH.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

wow that ChemHazeDiesel  looks mighty nice


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice operation.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 29, 2009)

See how BIG those colas are going to get?

Sour D if grown properly (As shown here) can give you tremendous yields..

Cheers for the Grow-Dan.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats happening Effen. Ya man, I would do it a little different next time, but I am happy with it.
They do look like huge yeilders, that is for sure. I just cant say enough about the smell. Awesome.

Thanks SM and Mental I have been giving this grow alot of attention.

pcduck, the ChemHaze is getting close about 3 more weeks. Super sticky and has that heavy Diesel smell. I'll be sure to get pics when I take her down.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 29, 2009)

true devotion!


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent looking buds Hal. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 17, 2009)

update!!!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 18, 2009)

nice handy work norcal.but as eastla said,update.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

This has totally been a learning grow on this SourD for sure. There are quite a few things I will do different next round.
The main thing is I will not give them NEAR the veg time I did. I am so used to Kush, and having a long veg time, that I flipped these too big. I just didn't know how fast and big they were going to stretch.
Also, my nuit mix is a little hot. I will have to run it at a little lower ppm next time, especially if I am going to run them smaller.

Other then that, it is going well. 8 weeks in today, 2 left to go.
I really wish you all could smell this stuff, as it STINKS. That powerful Diesel smell. Whats funny, is an old buddy came by and I showed him, and the first thing he said was how it smelled like diesel, and that was before I told him what strain it was.

I took down the Chemhaze diesel plants a few days ago, I will get some pics of the finished when it is dry. The Haze influence on that strain just made it horrible. Very stringy Haze structure. Definatly Sticky dank tho.

I just took some SourD cuts today off the moms to get them ready when this run is done. As I said, I will do a few things different, but the herb is fantastic and I can tell the Yeild will be huge also.
All the talk about keeping your canopy even, and I couldn't control this grow this time, unless I used a hedge trimmer!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

They look so sweet NCH, I think I can smell them from here. It is hard to believe that they have 2 more weeks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy shiz thats a hell of a grow from 1 little light bulb!!!



Beautiful plants NCH, you have done a wonderful job 

Need any help at harvest time? :hubba: 

eace:


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 18, 2009)

Beleive me Hippy, if I could bring u all in and help me trim, I would. My least favorite part. 
The last 2 weeks is when it is really supposed to swell. They say the last 2 weeks is what makes SourD....well...SourD


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW hal this is amazing u got me count the seconds till mine gives me porn like this kudos u r a excellent grower for sure n u real have those girls nute feed locked in it looks like to bad about the height but jus think how huge the yeild will b......and its all sour d hahaha love it and yes da last weeks count the most with this strain it makes all the difference


----------



## IRISH (Feb 20, 2009)

hey, where'd everybody go? lol just joking. very nice as always NCH. yeah i see a few beasts up in there. how many do you run at a time?...bb...

:48:


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 20, 2009)

those are nice man cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm really interested in your sour d. I've read the entire strain bout want to ask what the height was before you flipped these? I have a couple at 24" and you are starting to worry me! Everything looks beautiful but knowing the game I won't volunteer to trim that crop. Sheesh
Also did you say this cutting was from Tahoe? My Bubba Kush and Sour are from Rhonert Park.


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 5, 2009)

what ppm are you using with the GH 3 part in flowering? and when and how much do you start feeding your clones

and how do you deal with different nute needs of different strains.  I used 700-800 ppm of GH 3 part for purple kush, querkle, and jtr.  the kush and querkle faded early and look like they need a lot more nitrogen than the jtr.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey 420, I flipped these at 2.5-3 feet, as that is what I do with my Bubba, but it was a mistake. Next time I will flip these at a foot tall.

Greenfriend, purp starinf demand more nitro, for sure. If you have a mix in a tray, you almost have to feed your purp strains a "hotter" juice.

As far as ppm opn these SourD's, I would have to say around 1000-1200 MAX.
But honestly, I havn't checked my PH or ppm's in prob 2 years.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice show ol' boy! Jeeze man, how big is your filter??? Is that 8" or 10" ducting? And just the two 1000's? Oh man, I am seriously loving this one! You using any o2 Hal? 
I would like to go hydro in about two years and I know right who I'm coming to. Seriously impressive, bro.
Any word on how the mazar came out? Just curious. Got some of those beans I may use at a later time.
Man, all I can say is that red avatar better be yours next month


----------

